
Throwing money at brilliant jerks promotes sexism in SV - urahara
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-so-many-men-in-silicon-valley-behave-so-badly-toward-women-2017-7
======
jenkstom
Watch for a rise in a new position in Silicon Valley: "The Brilliant Jerk
Handler" who is the only person allowed to talk to him or her.

